# The Return of Celine's Monogram - The Triomphe Canvas



## OneMoreDay




----------



## OneMoreDay

Up for Pre-Order on the Celine website.


----------



## fabuleux

OneMoreDay said:


> Up for Pre-Order on the Celine website.
> View attachment 4534930
> View attachment 4534931
> View attachment 4534932
> View attachment 4534933


I remember in the late 90s-early 2000s when most of Céline bags were like this!


----------



## OneMoreDay

fabuleux said:


> I remember in the late 90s-early 2000s when most of Céline bags were like this!


As a 90's kid, I'm still pinching myself that this time period is now a style trend.


----------



## jellyv

How very smart of Celine to recognize the market for this, with canvas offerings doing great across the premier brands.  Building on heritage makes sense, given their much-improved status post MK and Phoebe.


----------



## littleblackbag

I'm rather loving them, and I'm hoping to see some when I go to London on Thursday.


----------



## Luv2Shop1

Oh, I like the canvas, Any idea of the release date in the US?


----------



## Stephg1027

I like them a lot but don't *love* anything from the collection   Really like the concept but none of the designs are really making me feel like I must have anything.  Nice direction but still not right for me.


----------



## OneMoreDay

New additions to the canvas collection.
Medium Sailor Bag



Large Voyage Bag


----------



## Muffin_Top

I'm not a fan, maybe because I stay away from new styles, waiting for them to become well-installed.
For fans, Céline monogram bags are frequent on eBay France, and at great bargain prices.


----------



## Miss World

Lisa Blackpink with the Celine Medium Folco bag in Triomphe Monogram Canvas.


----------



## Miss World

Alexa Chung with the Celine Triomphe Bag in Monogram.


----------



## Miss World

Lisa Blackpink wearing a Celine Monogram Canvas Bag. It’s a small shoulder bag which might be Vintage Celine or a bag that has not yet been released.


----------



## Miss World

Lisa from Blackpink wearing the Celine Boston bag in Triomphe canvas. I love her Star Wars sweater.


----------



## Miss World

Singer Lisa Monban from Blackpink wearing the Folco flap bag in Triomphe monogram canvas. Her sweater is also Celine..obviously


----------



## Miss World

I am not sure what Celine model this little Triomphe canvas purse is that Lisa Manobam is wearing, but it’s super cute. It might be vintage or a brand new style that has not been released yet.


----------



## Miss World

A gentleman wearing the Celine Cabas Vertical Tote in Triomphe monogram canvas.


----------



## Miss World

The monogram Triomphe canvas Boston bag worn by Lisa Blackpink whilst travelling.


----------



## Miss World

A fabulous shot of the Celine Vertical Cabas Bag in Triomphe monogram canvas.


----------



## Miss World

A gentleman wearing the Triomphe Box bag in monogram canvas.


----------



## Miss World

More modshots of the Triomphe Boston bag in canvas worn with casual outfits


----------



## Miss World

Here is the new Celine Clutch with Chain strap. It features an embroidered Celine cursive logo. Can be worn as a clutch, shoulder bag or crossbody. Very cute.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Small Drawstring bag in canvas with Tan brown leather trim.


----------



## Miss World

I love this Celine Vertical Cabas tote bag in Triomphe monogram canvas.


----------



## Miss World

More cute shots of the Celine Falco Canvas bag in Triomphe monogram. The Folco comes in both medium and small sizes.


----------



## Miss World

The Celine Boston bag looks great with a winter outfit like this big fur coat.


----------



## Miss World

The medium bucket bag and the pouch clutch bag in Triomphe canvas.


----------



## Miss World

A few shots of the Celine Vertical Cabas bag in Triomphe monogram canvas worn by males. The canvas collection is definitely unisex.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Large Voyage bag in Triomphe monogram canvas.


----------



## fabuleux

Miss World said:


> I love this Celine Vertical Cabas tote bag in Triomphe monogram canvas.


What brand is it?


----------



## eunaddict

Ya'll know I'm not a Hedi fan but man, I need Lisa's denim collection.


----------



## Miss World

fabuleux said:


> What brand is it?


Haha  The logo is a little over the top but that seems to be the trend now. The bag can be worn the other way to hide the logo to i guess. But i kinda like it.


----------



## fabuleux

Miss World said:


> Haha  The logo is a little over the top but that seems to be the trend now. The bag can be worn the other way to hide the logo to i guess. But i kinda like it.


“A little over the top” is an understatement! 

I do like the canvas though and I distinctly remember seeing it in Céline stores 20 years ago. Personally, I think it works best without the oversized logo.


----------



## Miss World

fabuleux said:


> “A little over the top” is an understatement!
> 
> I do like the canvas though and I distinctly remember seeing it in Céline stores 20 years ago. Personally, I think it works best without the oversized logo.


Yes agree! I think it would have looked more timeless and i am concerned that the white logo may chip over time? I think my love for it comes mainly after seeing a stylish lady try on the bag in the Celine boutique in Hawaii a couple of months ago. She looked impeccably chic and so cool carrying it that i couldn't get it out of my head. She ended up purchasing the last one in the boutique at that time. So i'm not sure if i would have paid much attention to this bag if it wasn't for that experience.


----------



## Greentea

I saw much of the collection yesterday. Most don’t have the glaring white logo, of which I’m not a fan. But the small pieces and the Boston bag are creeping onto my list


----------



## Miss World

Greentea said:


> I saw much of the collection yesterday. Most don’t have the glaring white logo, of which I’m not a fan. But the small pieces and the Boston bag are creeping onto my list


They are slowly creeping onto my list as well. Such a fresh alternative to the Louis Vuitton monogram which is everywhere.


----------



## Miss World

Actress Julianne Moore with the drawstring bucket bag


----------



## Miss World

The Celine Pouch in triomphe monogram canvas


----------



## Miss World

Emilia Clarke wearing the Celine Boston bag in triomphe monogram canvas.


----------



## Miss World

Some photos of asian celebrities wearing the Celine Vertical Cabas bag in triomphe monogram canvas.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe Monogram canvas galore


----------



## Greentea

Miss World said:


> They are slowly creeping onto my list as well. Such a fresh alternative to the Louis Vuitton monogram which is everywhere.


Exactly! And I like that it’s a symbolic monogram rather than brand initials


----------



## Miss World

The Triomphe Box bag in monogram canvas features in Celine’s advertising campaign.


----------



## Miss World

Greentea said:


> Exactly! And I like that it’s a symbolic monogram rather than brand initials


I love that it’s a heritage print and not something that’s just recently designed.


----------



## Miss World

The Falco bag in monogram canvas in the advertising campaign


----------



## Miss World

Rihanna with the Celine Vertical Cabas bag in monogram print.


----------



## Miss World

Wearing Celine Falco monogram canvas flap bag


----------



## Miss World

Vertical Cabas bag in triomphe monogram canvas


----------



## Thenewestgirl

The pattern isn't amazing and I think color combination could be better? I don't love the colors of the traditional LV monogram either, but I seem to be the only one... 

The Gucci and Dior monograms does speak to me though, luckily, as I really do appreciate a beautiful monogram, they (most) have such a romantic look about them! And I guess the two latters has a more harmonic design and colorway to them.

Gosh, I am so happy that the monograms are "in" again! I remember seeing at a vintage Dior, probably ten years ago, thinking something like "too bad this is considered tacky, as it is soooo beautiful, I wish it would come back in style..."


----------



## Miss World

Greentea said:


> Exactly! And I like that it’s a symbolic monogram rather than brand initials


Me too, it is a design from Celine archives and shows off their French heritage perfectly.


----------



## Miss World

Here is a gentleman wearing the Celine Triomphe monogram Falco flap crossbody bag, Vertical Cabas bag, monogram Triomphe pouch clutch and lipstick holder as a necklace.

Photo credit @ne_ung


----------



## Miss World

A male wearing the Celine Triomphe monogram canvas belt bag as a crossbody bag.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Mini Pocket Messenger bag in jacquard Triomphe canvas and calfskin leather.


----------



## Miss World

The Falco flap bag in Triomphe macadam monogram canvas


----------



## Miss World

The Vertical Cabas bag in Triomphe monogram canvas.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Boston bag in Triomphe monogram canvas worn by Lisa Blackpink


----------



## Miss World

Celine monogram canvas pouch clutch


----------



## Miss World

Celine Sailor Bag in Triomphe monogram canvas. It is a drawstring design and can be worn as a backpack or shoulder carry.


----------



## Miss World

Korean actress Kieunse wearing the Celine Sailor bag in monogram Triomphe canvas. This bag can be worn as a shoulder bag and backpack.


----------



## Miss World

jitasia said:


> I'm rather loving them, and I'm hoping to see some when I go to London on Thursday.


Me too! I love the reintroduction of monogram canvas back in the Celine collection.


----------



## aizCold17

OneMoreDay said:


> Up for Pre-Order on the Celine website.
> View attachment 4534930
> View attachment 4534931
> View attachment 4534932
> View attachment 4534933


 I have the medium bucket as my work bag and I am so happy! It is very comfortable to bring and the amount of things you can bring is just like the neverfull MM but without the discomfort of the thin straps digging into your shoulders.


----------



## Miss World

This is the Celine Triomphe Monogram Cabas Vertical tote with black leather trim. You can also get this bag with tan or dark blue leather trim.


----------



## Miss World

The Triomphe Monogram Celine Vertical Cabas tote with tan leather handles


----------



## Miss World

The Celine Triomphe Monogram Vertical Cabas tote bag seen on a stylish lady at Paris Fashion Week.


----------



## Miss World

The Celine Vertical Cabas in Triomphe Monogram  worn by a male, such a unisex style and looks great.


----------



## Miss World

Celine Triomphe Monogram Vertical Cabas with black leather trim.


----------



## iqaganda

I am digging this monogram recently that I finally caved in and got the vintage ones... tbh, I like the vintage more than the reissued ones because imo, the light color of the canvas compliments better to the leather straps compared to the darker colored canvas..

Anyway, here’s my pick! I got myself a vintage boston 25 (somehow similar to speedy 25 b) and an alma bb lookalike! 






and I am so lucky I got them both with their original straps! Now I am contemplating whether adding another boston 30 without any strap will be too much for me...


----------



## Fierymo

iqaganda said:


> I am digging this monogram recently that I finally caved in and got the vintage ones... tbh, I like the vintage more than the reissued ones because imo, the light color of the canvas compliments better to the leather straps compared to the darker colored canvas..
> 
> Anyway, here’s my pick! I got myself a vintage boston 25 (somehow similar to speedy 25 b) and an alma bb lookalike!
> 
> View attachment 4725850
> 
> View attachment 4725851
> 
> 
> and I am so lucky I got them both with their original straps! Now I am contemplating whether adding another boston 30 without any strap will be too much for me...


Excellent buys and cute sizes.  I find that the vintage monogram is not that popular, their vintage styles are farmily similar to Louis Vuitton.  There are some fabulous pieces out there.


----------



## Fierymo

I have decided to try out some vintage Celine. Here are my Celine Macadam pouches. Who need a Louis Vuitton Toiletry 26?


----------



## iqaganda

Fierymo said:


> Excellent buys and cute sizes.  I find that the vintage monogram is not that popular, their vintage styles are farmily similar to Louis Vuitton.  There are some fabulous pieces out there.






Fierymo said:


> I have decided to try out some vintage Celine. Here are my Celine Macadam pouches. Who need a Louis Vuitton Toiletry 26?
> View attachment 4728951



Thanks! OMG! How cute are those!! I don’t know why I am digging the Celine’s Monos more than LV’s.. Plus, the vintage are so well intricately done... The Almas have Leather interior even the Mini sizes! Can’t beat that!


----------



## Miss World

iqaganda said:


> I am digging this monogram recently that I finally caved in and got the vintage ones... tbh, I like the vintage more than the reissued ones because imo, the light color of the canvas compliments better to the leather straps compared to the darker colored canvas..
> 
> Anyway, here’s my pick! I got myself a vintage boston 25 (somehow similar to speedy 25 b) and an alma bb lookalike!
> 
> View attachment 4725850
> 
> View attachment 4725851
> 
> 
> and I am so lucky I got them both with their original straps! Now I am contemplating whether adding another boston 30 without any strap will be too much for me...


Love the sizes and so glad you went the vintage root, has a lot more character!


----------



## Miss World

Fierymo said:


> I have decided to try out some vintage Celine. Here are my Celine Macadam pouches. Who need a Louis Vuitton Toiletry 26?
> View attachment 4728951


I love these clutches, i was going to purchase a similar one to the one in the top right hand corner, it's such a roomy flat clutch, love it!


----------



## iqaganda

Miss World said:


> Love the sizes and so glad you went the vintage root, has a lot more character!



Thanks babe! I really think that they have more character than the reissues. The $$$ is a better option too! I am looking at getting the Alma XL... Any thoughts? I can’t find any modelling pic of this bag anywhere..

PS
I used the BB on Mothers’ Day and I love it very much! It is tiny but fits a lot! Very dainty but not delicate for a vintage bag..

Any idea when was the Macadam released?


----------



## Fierymo

Miss World said:


> I love these clutches, i was going to purchase a similar one to the one in the top right hand corner, it's such a roomy flat clutch, love it!


Thanks, it is slightly bigger than the toiletry 26, very slightly.   I love it and can't wait to rock it!


----------



## IntheOcean

iqaganda said:


> I am digging this monogram recently that I finally caved in and got the vintage ones... tbh, I like the vintage more than the reissued ones because imo, the light color of the canvas compliments better to the leather straps compared to the darker colored canvas..
> 
> Anyway, here’s my pick! I got myself a vintage boston 25 (somehow similar to speedy 25 b) and an alma bb lookalike!
> 
> View attachment 4725850
> 
> View attachment 4725851
> 
> 
> and I am so lucky I got them both with their original straps! Now I am contemplating whether adding another boston 30 without any strap will be too much for me...


That Boston 25 is gorgeous!  Congrats on adding these beauties to your collection.


----------



## iqaganda

IntheOcean said:


> That Boston 25 is gorgeous!  Congrats on adding these beauties to your collection.



thank you!  I haven’t got a chance to use it yet though because I have been just going out twice a week recently.. but when I used the mini alma, I loved it! I am assuming it will be the same for the boston!


----------



## kbcrew

aizCold17 said:


> I have the medium bucket as my work bag and I am so happy! It is very comfortable to bring and the amount of things you can bring is just like the neverfull MM but without the discomfort of the thin straps digging into your shoulders.



Hi! are you still loving your medium bucket bag in the Triomphe canvas any cons to it? I'm thinking of getting this bag to use as an everyday bag, but before i do I want to know if there are any cons to this bag.  thanks!


----------



## Antigone

Miss World said:


> They are slowly creeping onto my list as well. Such a fresh alternative to the Louis Vuitton monogram which is everywhere.



Agree 100%!!!


----------



## meowkittycat

I've been eyeing the Triomphe canvas. Quite fond of the Marlou bag, but I also think the Ava and the Folco are worth looking at. I was looking at the Triomphe Box but with the recent price rise on the Aussie site, it's no longer in my budget. I can't fathom spending over $5k on a bag.


----------



## aizCold17

kbcrew said:


> Hi! are you still loving your medium bucket bag in the Triomphe canvas any cons to it? I'm thinking of getting this bag to use as an everyday bag, but before i do I want to know if there are any cons to this bag.  thanks!


 Sorry for the really late reply. Havent got the chance to check the forum. So far its good. Showing signs of wrinkling and wear on the straps. But the canvas and leather trims are still pretty good. Considering Im using it everyday. Base is still hard and stable.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

What do you all think about the Celine monogram in comparison to the Gucci and Dior ones?

I ask as it was compared to the LV monogram a few posts up!


----------



## girl_chill

Are these bags popular among Celine fans? I'm eyeing the Boston Bag because it is low key versus the ubiquitous LV Speedy.  Any advice on the Boston Bag? How does the canvas measure up against LV monogram or Gucci GG supreme?  I do like that the zippers run all the way down the sides to allow for a wider opening.  Thanks!


----------



## Lacquerista

Grabbed this photo off the net but we literally just got back this 90s Celine bag of my mom’s that we had professionally restored. Ballpen marks gone, mold, gone, lock repaired.

Apparently my dad got it for her on a business trip to Hong Kong in the 90s, and funnily, she never believed him when he said that he spent a lot of money on it, lol!


----------



## IntheOcean

Lacquerista said:


> Grabbed this photo off the net but we literally just got back this 90s Celine bag of my mom’s that we had professionally restored. Ballpen marks gone, mold, gone, lock repaired.
> 
> Apparently my dad got it for her on a business trip to Hong Kong in the 90s, and funnily, she never believed him when he said that he spent a lot of money on it, lol!
> 
> View attachment 4997520


That's a really beautiful bag and a great story! Hope your mom (or you) will enjoy this bag for years to come.


----------



## Lacquerista

IntheOcean said:


> That's a really beautiful bag and a great story! Hope your mom (or you) will enjoy this bag for years to come.



Thank you so much! I pretty much outright claimed it already.


----------



## iwantahermes

girl_chill said:


> Are these bags popular among Celine fans? I'm eyeing the Boston Bag because it is low key versus the ubiquitous LV Speedy.  Any advice on the Boston Bag? How does the canvas measure up against LV monogram or Gucci GG supreme?  I do like that the zippers run all the way down the sides to allow for a wider opening.  Thanks!


Yes...I'd also like to know how the canvas holds up compared to  LV?


----------



## iwantahermes

iwantahermes said:


> Yes...I'd also like to know how the canvas holds up compared to  LV?


...or Gucci?


----------



## rsx085

Do the vintage boston bags come crossbody (besides the small size)? Anything comparable to the current version of the Boston bag?


----------



## misskittee

Anyone have photos of the medium bucket bag? Hard to find mod shots of it and I'm considering grabbing it soon to add to my work tote rotation. Also wondering how the wear and tear is - I hate having to baby a bag.


----------



## misskittee

Welp I took a chance on the triomphe canvas bucket bag but went with the small over the medium. There isn't a lot on the web about this one but I do think it's a beauty   bonus kitty included.

It fits all the essentials plus snacks and water bottle although depending on the height of it, the button may not be able to be fastened. I got this mainly to add to my work rotation - I don't carry a lot for work but always wear totes anyway so thought this was a nice change. Just gotta get used to something a bit smaller!


----------



## LexAeterna

Hi everyone! Could someone comment on how the quality of these canvas products compare to LV's current canvas quality?


----------



## pink*tutti

Anyone have the triomphe cabas textile tote? Thoughts? It’s really growing on me…


----------



## Tatownz

Hi Everyone, I'm seriously contemplating this Celine triomphe saddle canvas bag. Does anyone have this style and share actual pictures, pros and cons of the bag? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## Ninja warrior

Miss World said:


> Wearing Celine Falco monogram canvas flap bag


I have this bag and love it!


----------



## Ninja warrior

LexAeterna said:


> Hi everyone! Could someone comment on how the quality of these canvas products compare to LV's current canvas quality?


I find the canvas on the celine more durable than the current LV. I recently dropped my celine folic bag on the ground and no marks. Maybe I was lucky. The canvas is harder and thicker than the LV.


----------



## luxefind

Tatownz said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm seriously contemplating this Celine triomphe saddle canvas bag. Does anyone have this style and share actual pictures, pros and cons of the bag?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> 
> View attachment 5282334



Hi! Did you buy this? Curious about this style also.


----------



## Antonia

I did a search about the Macadam bags on here and found this thread.  I just bought this Birkin style vintage bag off the Real Real...it was lust at first sight!!  I will post pics when it arrives but here is a picture from TRR!  It's a little bigger than my Balenciaga Work bag so I don't see why I couldn't use it as a daily bag.  I love big bags and I cannot lie!


----------



## fightdirrty

Miss World said:


> Celine monogram canvas pouch clutch



Oh my goodness, those shoes!!


----------



## Antonia

My small luggage bag arrived today.


----------



## Antonia

I'm quite impressed with the quality!  It weighs a TON...but I'll look chic carrying it at the airport!  
If this bag was new on the website, I would bet the price would be close to $3,000 just based on what I see on there now for large canvas bags.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Miss World said:


> Korean actress Kieunse wearing the Celine Sailor bag in monogram Triomphe canvas. This bag can be worn as a shoulder bag and backpack.


OMG...this bag is like the LV Randonnee. I really like Celine version, I need to get it!


----------



## Tatownz

luxefind said:


> Hi! Did you buy this? Curious about this style also.



Yes i just managed to get it direct from Celine website today. it will take 5-10 days before i get it. 

I tried to check out from 24s but it my transaction kept declining so i couldn't get one from them.

When i reached out to Celine a couple of weeks ago (local store and also online store), they told me it was from the previous collection and that they don't have them in stock anymore. 

I randomly googled the bag again today and it came up that Celine online store has it in stock so i quickly placed an order for one. 

Will show and tell when it arrives.


----------



## lvmyhappyhobby

Hi everyone, what you think about this celine woc? I dont see any reviews. I got it for $1100 in Jan but now its $1300. Fits more than lv double zip since its wider


----------



## nekostar0412

Ninja warrior said:


> I have this bag and love it!


The Celine Triomphe has caught my eye this morning. I blame Lisa from Blackpink  i like the Folco, but don’t like any sort of buckle closure. How do you wear yours? Do you keep it open, closed, or threaded through the clasp but not completely buckled?


----------



## poonchsm

nekostar0412 said:


> The Celine Triomphe has caught my eye this morning. I blame Lisa from Blackpink  i like the Folco, but don’t like any sort of buckle closure. How do you wear yours? Do you keep it open, closed, or threaded through the clasp but not completely buckled?


May I chime in? I have had my new Folco for a week and the closure is not as fussy as I thought. I just thread through the clasp but not completely buckle it. It’s secure enough and easy to open and close with one hand too!


----------



## Lilycjaxxx

Hello!
I’m contemplating purchasing the Celine Beltbag (bumbag) in the new canvas monogram! I was thinking about getting the vertical cabas tote for ages then I saw this! I can’t seem to find any pictures of anyone wearing it or reviews though! Anyone seen this item or got it? It looks quite a bit smaller than the LV bumbag which I used to have but had to get rid of due manufacturing problems! But I miss having a Bumbag in my collection… thanks!


----------



## fightdirrty

I just had some major luck tonight that I wanted to share with everyone. I dropped by the Celine department (boutique?) at Neiman Marcus to browse around. I ended up picking up the clutch with chain that is embroidered with Celine on the front. It's absolutely adorable! The price tag said $750 but it rang up $920, but the sales woman honored the lower price.


----------



## girl_chill

I’ve had the canvas Boston bag for over a year now and I’m really happy with it.  I did order a slightly longer custom strap from Mautto though, I just need it to be a couple of inches longer.  The canvas gets softer with use and the leather holds up pretty well against scratches or stains. I prefer the look (and the canvas) over the LV Speedy B.  And I bought it after seeing Lisa of BP using it. Haha.


----------



## shesnaps

Hi,

Anyone here owns the Vertical Cabas in monogram canvas? If yes, what do you think of it? Is it worth getting as an everyday tote?


----------



## pink*tutti

shesnaps said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone here owns the Vertical Cabas in monogram canvas? If yes, what do you think of it? Is it worth getting as an everyday tote?


I have it and use it for travel or work. It’s very light and can fit a lot. Also comfortably fits over my shoulder despite being a 7 inch drop. Depends on if you carry a lot daily to use as an everyday tote


----------



## shesnaps

pink*tutti said:


> I have it and use it for travel or work. It’s very light and can fit a lot. Also comfortably fits over my shoulder despite being a 7 inch drop. Depends on if you carry a lot daily to use as an everyday tote


I actually just got it, can’t wait to use it as soon as my bag liner comes!!


----------



## yellow_scrunchies

Hello, 

does anyone have the triomphe canvas bucket bag? If so, how do you like it?

I love the triomphe canvas look (and it's coming from someone who don't own any LV because I never like monogram) and considering between the bucket bag or the folco bag.

Thanks!


----------



## WafflesButts

yellow_scrunchies said:


> Hello,
> 
> does anyone have the triomphe canvas bucket bag? If so, how do you like it?
> 
> I love the triomphe canvas look (and it's coming from someone who don't own any LV because I never like monogram) and considering between the bucket bag or the folco bag.
> 
> Thanks!



I have the small bucket and I absolutely adore it. Very lightweight and super easy to get in and out of. It  is currently my go-to bag for everyday wear.


----------



## Raspberry

yellow_scrunchies said:


> Hello,
> 
> does anyone have the triomphe canvas bucket bag? If so, how do you like it?
> 
> I love the triomphe canvas look (and it's coming from someone who don't own any LV because I never like monogram) and considering between the bucket bag or the folco bag.
> 
> Thanks!



I also have a small. It’s my most comfortable bag because it’s lightweight and molds around the body. The strap has a versatile range for true crossbody. It’s also pretty discreet and you don’t see it everywhere. No vachetta.

Cons: No pockets. I wish it had a magnetic closure instead of a snap. I usually don’t bother, so it’s not that secure and I have to sit it upright in the car. I think the textile interior will dirty easily so I have a liner. May or may not be a con but I think it’s really casual.

That being said the pros far outweigh the cons for me. I also want a white Folco!


----------



## scsmith1312

yellow_scrunchies said:


> Hello,
> 
> does anyone have the triomphe canvas bucket bag? If so, how do you like it?
> 
> I love the triomphe canvas look (and it's coming from someone who don't own any LV because I never like monogram) and considering between the bucket bag or the folco bag.
> 
> Thanks!


I own both of these bags - the medium bucket and the Folco, both in the brown canvas. Very different bags (that’s how I justified buying both ). Both very practical. I love the crossbody option of the Folco but the capacity of the bucket. I do use the Folco more though as it is a better errand running bag for me and holds all I need…


----------



## yellow_scrunchies

WafflesButts said:


> I have the small bucket and I absolutely adore it





Raspberry said:


> I also have a small.


Thank you for your insights! There are not too many reviews online that I can find, so I'm glad to see the positive reviews here 



scsmith1312 said:


> I own both of these bags - the medium bucket and the Folco, both in the brown canvas


Ohh thank you for this! To be very honest, I think I will get both but maybe I'll start with the bucket bag. I love the fact the size is great for daily wear but not too big. The folco bag is also very cute (especially after seeing Lisa wearing it!), but I already have a Chloe small marcie bag - which I think is quite a similar shape although the folco can fit a bit more.


----------



## windy55

I have the small bucket and really love how easy it is to wear and use.  I agree with the pros and cons about the bucket bag that @Raspberry detailed.  And that the pros outweigh the cons!


----------



## windy55

Raspberry said:


> I also have a small. It’s my most comfortable bag because it’s lightweight and molds around the body. The strap has a versatile range for true crossbody. It’s also pretty discreet and you don’t see it everywhere. No vachetta.
> 
> Cons: No pockets. I wish it had a magnetic closure instead of a snap. I usually don’t bother, so it’s not that secure and I have to sit it upright in the car. I think the textile interior will dirty easily so I have a liner. May or may not be a con but I think it’s really casual.
> 
> That being said the pros far outweigh the cons for me. I also want a white Folco!



I would love to know what liner you are using for your bucket bag!


----------



## Raspberry

@windy55 Samorga. I searched for a long time but there are no cheaper options in N. America. It is perfect fit though.


----------



## windy55

Raspberry said:


> @windy55 Samorga. I searched for a long time but there are no cheaper options in N. America. It is perfect fit though.


@Raspberry - thank you!


----------



## clemvccn

I've been loving the triomphe canvas for quite some time and finally got myself the large Folco bag a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Ninja warrior

nekostar0412 said:


> The Celine Triomphe has caught my eye this morning. I blame Lisa from Blackpink  i like the Folco, but don’t like any sort of buckle closure. How do you wear yours? Do you keep it open, closed, or threaded through the clasp but not completely buckled?


yes, I just thread it through the clasp but not buckled. Depends where I am really. If I’m in a busy area I will buckle it.


----------



## glowingal

Does anyone have triomphe canvas pouch? Was thinking of getting and using it as a clutch. Thoughts?


----------



## Ninja warrior

glowingal said:


> Does anyone have triomphe canvas pouch? Was thinking of getting and using it as a clutch. Thoughts?


I want to purchase this as well


----------



## Antigone

glowingal said:


> Does anyone have triomphe canvas pouch? Was thinking of getting and using it as a clutch. Thoughts?



I saw someone use this as a clutch! Needless to say, I want it too!

Also want the medium Triomphe canvas box bag.


----------



## Cookie18

yellow_scrunchies said:


> Hello,
> 
> does anyone have the triomphe canvas bucket bag? If so, how do you like it?
> 
> I love the triomphe canvas look (and it's coming from someone who don't own any LV because I never like monogram) and considering between the bucket bag or the folco bag.
> 
> Thanks!


I just bought the small one today and soooooo happy. It holds heaps and is so very light. She’s already been on her first outing! Let us know if you buy


----------



## Cookie18

yellow_scrunchies said:


> Hello,
> 
> does anyone have the triomphe canvas bucket bag? If so, how do you like it?
> 
> I love the triomphe canvas look (and it's coming from someone who don't own any LV because I never like monogram) and considering between the bucket bag or the folco bag.
> 
> Thanks!


I have the small bucket with the monogram canvas. Absolutely love. It’s so light and easy to use. It’s my work bag. Have used it every day since I bought it … but bought the medium triomphe in black leather today. But think I’ll need to baby it a little. Terrified of that first scratch.


----------



## imy38

Anyone have the Folco medium triomphe bag or the ava bag? 
I am currently debating both. All my bags are crossbody and I am not sure if I will like to wear a shoulder bag. 
​


----------



## PuccaNGaru

I have the medium Folco! I got it back in February and have used it almost everyday. I. Love. It. It is so easy to use and I truly love the saddle bag look. For my bday I’m looking at the Ava bag, but I’m thinking the same thing: not sure if I want a shoulder bag since I like being hands free.


----------



## fsadeli

do you guys think triomphe canvas is as durable as lv canvas? It seems to me that triomphe is thinner than the lv canvas


----------



## theprettymiss

Antonia said:


> My small luggage bag arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5310758
> View attachment 5310759
> View attachment 5310760
> View attachment 5310761
> View attachment 5310762
> View attachment 5310763
> View attachment 5310764


Hi! How was your experience buying vintage celine from TRR??

I just snagged this vintage 12.5” boston bag in very good condition and im excited but nervous on what to expect.


----------



## Antonia

theprettymiss said:


> Hi! How was your experience buying vintage celine from TRR??
> 
> I just snagged this vintage 12.5” boston bag in very good condition and im excited but nervous on what to expect.
> View attachment 5604760


Love this one!!  It should be fine...did they post interior pics?


----------



## handbagresponsiblelover

I like the monogram but I don’t like the big logos… Old Celine was extremely chic and minimal, this new Celine looks very mainstream and not that chic anymore unfortunately…


----------



## theprettymiss

Antonia said:


> Love this one!!  It should be fine...did they post interior pics?


Only one shot which showed the inside pocket and a little of the bottom but thats it. LOL.

Thats what im a bit nervous about but hey..if theres any unlisted issues, I will fight with them about it not being “as described”.

They only mentioned light marks on base/corners.


----------



## Florasun

theprettymiss said:


> Hi! How was your experience buying vintage celine from TRR??
> 
> I just snagged this vintage 12.5” boston bag in very good condition and im excited but nervous on what to expect.
> View attachment 5604760


This is gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## theprettymiss

Florasun said:


> This is gorgeous! Congratulations.


Thanks! We shall see once it arrives..fingers crossed, Lollll.


----------



## barbee

misskittee said:


> Welp I took a chance on the triomphe canvas bucket bag but went with the small over the medium. There isn't a lot on the web about this one but I do think it's a beauty   bonus kitty included.
> 
> It fits all the essentials plus snacks and water bottle although depending on the height of it, the button may not be able to be fastened. I got this mainly to add to my work rotation - I don't carry a lot for work but always wear totes anyway so thought this was a nice change. Just gotta get used to something a bit smaller!
> View attachment 5111282


I am considering this exact bag, and wonder how you are finding the size?  Do you wear it crossbody or on your shoulder?  Any negatives other than maybe not being able to snap it?  Thank you!


----------



## theprettymiss

Eeek! The Real Real absolutely impressed me with this one. I was holding my breath the whole time, Lol!

Condition was listed as “very good” with “light marks to base/handles” but outside of a couple marks on the corners..this bag was very well kept!

Hardware is shiny..inside of the bag is spotless..no smell..A couple small knicks on the handles, but glazing is perfect.

It also came with original dust bag


----------



## poleneceline

I really like the canvas Triomphe and Triomphe logo design. Reminds me of the fleur de lis.


----------



## milktoast

Miss World said:


> Celine Small Drawstring bag in canvas with Tan brown leather trim.



Does anyone own this and have any insights about it? I haven't seen many reviews about it and it's super cute!

Edit: With the link from Celine's website - https://www.celine.com/en-ca/celine...omphe-canvas-and-calfskin-191142BZJ.04LU.html


----------

